# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کــــد نظام وظــیفـــه

## MehranWilson

سلام دوستان


کد نظام وظیفه برای نظام قدیم که امسال بار دومشه میخواد کنکور بده کدوم میشه؟

----------


## احسان0

> سلام دوستان
> 
> 
> کد نظام وظیفه برای نظام قدیم که امسال بار دومشه میخواد کنکور بده کدوم میشه؟


مهم نیست هر چی عشقته بزن دادا

----------


## mahdir

۶ هست (برای کسی که فارغ التحصیل شده و یک سال از اون موقه‌ی فارغ التحصیلی وقت داره و وارد غیبت سربازی نشده)

----------


## MehranWilson

> مهم نیست هر چی عشقته بزن دادا


:/

----------

